# Surf between road 6 and car bodies



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Flat surf good color early got dirty on ene wind by 8:30. Caught 5 trout to 16-19. There were a few good fish out there just couldn't connect. Tons of bait including swarms of 10 count shrimp. All but one on a she pup the other on maniac mullet. The people only fishing deep didn't catch much.







Fished 5:30-8:30


----------

